# materials/advisor



## dianne davis (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there a video that can explain detail to detail on how to use a architectural ruler?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a few links to videos via Google


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you watch the videos and still have a question or two, PM me and I will try to answer them for you.


----------

